# Court on Friday!



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Our big day is on Friday!  

We have been told that Cookie is not to attend, and I'm quite disappointed about that.    I was looking forward to putting her best dress on and taking photos in the court, but now i can't because no one knows if the BPs will attend.  We'll have her nearby and if all goes well will celebrate with lunch and a trip to the Build A Bear Workshop!

I can't believe the adoption is so close to being final.  I just   all goes OK and we'll be celebrating on friday!

bx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Boggy

What a fab day Friday will be!  Congratulations to you all.

What a shame Cookie can't attend.  We have a separate day to the BF hearing that is kept confidential.

Love
OT x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

good luck Boggy

What a shame your DD cant come as our 2 can and will be "dressed up" as will mummy and daddy (mummy has a frock ready for when we go! i dont DO frocks!)

xxx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Boggy,

If it was anything like our hearing then it isn't really child friendly anyway. Our DD was bored before we even went in (nearly20minute wait in very stark corridor with only 2 story books and her toy car for enjoyment (which they nearly confiscated at security)).

It doesn't appear to be like in England with photos, gifts etc and we didn't need to attend - it was our choice so that we could tell DD about it when she was older and show her a photo of us outside the court (no photos inside allowed).

Wishing you all the best and a wonderful day out afterwards.

Maggie x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Magenta - your day sounds a tad sad- we are yet to go to our hearing however i know we get gifts for the children and also flowers! we have got our SW and the Childrens SW a gift each from us and the children

xxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

I have to agree that it is a shame that Cookie has been told not to attend, or rather you've been told not to bring her.

Its such a shame, Our DD was age 14 months by the time we got to go to court and the judge was brilliant, he made a real fuss about her & our DS!!

It sounds as though you have a wonderful day plannned though..........love the building the bear idea, something she'll snuggle up with and remember with the help of yourselves that this was made on her adoption day.

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Hey Bogster  

Congrats on your impending Court finalisation of Cookie's adoption  

Shame you are not allowed to take her.  I am sure you will all have a great time afterwards celebrating at build a bear workshop and looking forward to the rest of your lives as a family  

best wishes and congratulations
DE x


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Boggy,

Sorry to read you cant take your little one but think of how you will feel when it is all legal and finalised!! and you will be able to have your own celebration with the people that matter.  We were in and out of ours in literally 5minutes all very nice but very quick it was the celebrations later plus the adoption order certificate that was most important.

take care

Dawny
x


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Boggy

Congratulations on getting to court.  To be honest it is just a formality, albeit a very important one.  We were in and out of court within 10 minutes.  The real celebrations started afterwards.  Have a fab day.

Tracey x


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Our three didn't come either, although for us it wasn't expected for the order to be granted on the day as BM had said she would contest.  Even the SWs were surprised.  

I think you are also in Scotland?  For ours, the court did a special Adoption Day certificate for each of them with their new names and signed by the Sheriff.  I think its becoming common practice, especially around Glasgow if you're using the main adoption solicitor (JKC?) as he requested ours.  

Hope you have good news and a great day.

Bop


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks ladies  

I'm really hoping the BPs will not turn up, or things may be delayed but it's highly unlikely so friday should be a day to remember!

Magenta - I suspect we'd maybe have a similar experience to you.  I did jury duty in the court we are going to and there were a few sights to be seen!

Bop - yes JKC is the man - he must make a fortune!!!!  We'll ask him about a certificate - thanks for the info!

Bx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

have a great time on friday boggy..sorry you cant take cookie but it'll be a great day all the same 

kj x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Good luck tomorrow hun, i hope everything goes smoothly  

pam xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Glad you're using JKC; he did a fabulous job for us.  I wonder if you'll have the same sheriff too - I think again its the same person who does most Adoption hearings in the Glasgow area.  I would say to say hello to JKC but I doubt he'd remember us as he does so many adoptions, although ours was slightly unusual as it was three and all a bit older.    

Interestingly we also visited the Bear Factory and got one each for ours as their "Adoption" present.  

Hope it is all sorted on Friday and BF do not turn up.  

Bop


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

great news!!!!!

hope tomorrow goes well, im sure it will. keep me posted with how you get on. im sure you will have a great celebration tomorrow.

will be thinking about you all.

good luck

love camly x x x x


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Have a great day today Boggy

 

Nefe
xx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Well we have had a lovely day!

My dad looked after Cookie while we went to court.  He was wearing a suit and tie and must have looked very odd walking around the tacky shopping centre but he was takiing it all very seriously which was lovely!

We were in the court for literally 3 minutes - we knew it'd be quick and it was!  The worst bit was waiting outside not knowing if the BPs would walk round the corner any second.  Thankfully they didn't.

We went for a nice lunch afterwards, then to the bear factory and then bought Cookie a silver bangle that we are getting engraved with her new name and todays date.

We are so happy to finally be legally a forever family!     

thanks for all your messages

bx


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Fantastic news - enjoy your celebrations

Bop


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Congratulations, sounds as if you had a wonderful day!
Viva
X


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Lovely brings back some very happy memories!!!
Love JD x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

lovely story b

glad it went all ok.  so very pleased for you  x x x x x


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratulations, it brings back very fond memories. Glad you had a lovely day.

Tracey x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

A bit late seeing this but congratulations Boggy on taking that final step.

Enjoy the rest of your life as a family.   

love
Cindy


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Boggy

Sorry I am a bit late (not been on as much as I used to be as I am always really busy running around after a little boy) but I am absolutely delighted for you all  

We havent got to court yet - but it has been lodged and we are awaiting our date.  Wee question did you have to undergo an assessment from a curator appointed by the court? how did it go? We have our visit on Thursday morning.

Lynn xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

No we didn't Lynn, not sure what that is at all x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

jilldill said:


> No we didn't Lynn, not sure what that is at all x


think its a scottish thing!

xxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Boggy

Sounds like you had a fab day, Congratulations!

Lynn, good luck with the curator....Amazing how different things are in Scotland.

Love
OT x


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Lymm

Not sure Boggy has seen this so I thought I'd hijack and reply.  

We're also in Scotland and had a visit from the curator - we were all anxious although actually he was great and it went really well.  First of all he had a chat with all of us and explained what he would be doing before talking to us individually.  He first had a long chat with me whilst the kids played with DH; he asked stuff about the kids and their preferences, how things work in our family and some legal stuff such as if we had life insurance policies taken out on them!  He then spoke to each of the kids alone - although Littly wouldn't leave me and I was "in sight" for middly - asking them their interests and showing the older two their birth certificates.    Finally he spoke to DH, although that amounted to did he earn enough to keep us and was he too old to cope!  We then all got ab together briefly and the whole thing was perhap an hour.  

The purpose of the curator's visit is to have an independent point of view and ensure the interests of he child are being fully considered.  He also went to se their birth mother.  It was probably six weeks later that we went to court and had the order granted.  

Hope that helps
Bop


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi

Thanks Bop!!  

The curator visit for us was probably about the easiest thing so far!  He stayed about 20mins and Cookie sat on his knee and stared at him the whole time.    He asked a few questions, and explained that most of them were not relevent but the law stated that we had to answer them (had any money exchanged hands etc).  He had said on the phone that he would look around the house but never did.

We were at court 2 weeks after his visit.  

Bx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations Boggy sounds like you had a great day.

Cindy


----------

